# 48inch Leesville Muskie



## Anthony0220 (May 25, 2017)

First muskie from Leesville!


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice one! I hope you put it back.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

mlnccs said:


> Nice one! I hope you put it back.


Let’s see ! Picture from his backyard , it’s either a nice mount or supper, either way its legal Good job , my Bil gets some that size throughout the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice catch! Kill 'em all I say. They eat everything and destroy fisheries. Look at Westbranch as an example. I keep a hammer in my boat just in case I run across one of these.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

mlnccs said:


> Nice one! I hope you put it back.


That's his choice, not yours


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice catch, congrats.

Muskies destroy fisheries? That's false.


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

This guy cant catch fish and blames it on the muskie. I think you need the hammer treatment


ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Nice catch! Kill 'em all I say. They eat everything and destroy fisheries. Look at Westbranch as an example. I keep a hammer in my boat just in case I run across one of these.


Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Nice catch! Kill 'em all I say. They eat everything and destroy fisheries. Look at Westbranch as an example. I keep a hammer in my boat just in case I run across one of these.


Don't you get tired of posting asinine comments?


Great muskie Anthony!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

John Gierach, one of my favorite authors, wrote much the same about mountain whitefish in western streams. It seems that a bias against them took hold among trout fishermen, leading to a peculiar idea called "squeeze and release" fishing! If a trout fisherman caught a whitefish, he would squeeze it hard enough to cause internal damage, then put it back in to drift downstream while slowly dieing! 

This caused Gierach to write, something like, "Mountain Whitefish evolved in the very same streams that trout did. I've also noticed that the largest whitefish come from the same streams that harbor the largest trout. Look, if you want to be a useless, wasteful clod at least have the courage of your convictions! Don't try to hide behind this 'protecting the resource' argument, because it's bogus!"

Muskies are "top of the food chain" predators in the lakes we frequent. That means they are at the very tip of the pyramid of living organisms in any lake, stream, or river. Which also means that there aren't very many of them, so they can't "eat everything"! 

There are Muskies in the Mahoning River, yet there are Walleye and SMB in the right spots. Just like there are Pike in Mosquito (Muskie's first cousin), and there are Walleye, Perch, Crappie, Bluegill, LMB, Channel Cat, and Flatheads galore!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Great fish young man. Show it off, and teach your peers, how it's done. --Tim


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Disappointing thread


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Earthworms said:


> Disappointing thread


It's sad that you can not post a picture of a good Muskie or bass on here without it turning into a pissing match on that you did with a fish that is legally yours.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Great fish bud. Good for you. Is that a shad rap?


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice fish...GREAT CATCH!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

It's the same with me----I do all kinds of fishing,all kinds of methods. I like jigging for catfish.some people don't like people doing it...i don't break the laws..i take pictures and release...its all in fun.i have the big gear also for them ,it's whatever way I feel that day to catch them....this is my baby!!!tight lines y'all....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Jugging

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Nice catch! Kill 'em all I say. They eat everything and destroy fisheries. Look at Westbranch as an example. I keep a hammer in my boat just in case I run across one of these.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Anthony0220 said:


> First muskie from Leesville!
> View attachment 267517
> View attachment 267519


Nice, is that a flicker shad? I'm suprised the hooks held up with that beast, that'll make a sweet mount too!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Know a lot of guys that mounted their first big muskie, myself being one of them. As time passes you usually just end wondering how big that fish could've gotten. 

Great catch, be proud of it and hopefully its the start of serious addiction


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Good thing here is that just a few years ago this poor kid would have been tarred and feathered here by Muskie “purists” for keeping a fish, and the thread would ha e to been closed because of it. The fact that only one individual took that position in this thread is a good indicator that this platform had become much more tolerant.

Oh yeah, VERY nice fish and congratulations on a great catch. Hope he decorates a wall in your home and 50 years from now you can still be asked about and talk about your first Muskie.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

First of all, nice catch young fella. Very worthy of the wall or table if that’s what you choose. Secondly, why are you guys letting the same guys troll you every time, about the same thing. He’s a troll and you guys are buying into him. Use your ignore button.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice fish young man...


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

chaunc said:


> First of all, nice catch young fella. Very worthy of the wall or table if that’s what you choose. Secondly, why are you guys letting the same guys troll you every time, about the same thing. He’s a troll and you guys are buying into him. Use your ignore button.


Maybe staple a few treble hooks to him and take him for a troll..."Luca Brasi sleeps wid da fishes...."


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

chaunc said:


> First of all, nice catch young fella. Very worthy of the wall or table if that’s what you choose. Secondly, why are you guys letting the same guys troll you every time, about the same thing. He’s a troll and you guys are buying into him. Use your ignore button.


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

It is a nice fish and it was not my intent to get people stirred up. As was stated it is his catch and choice if he keeps it or not.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Nice catch! Kill 'em all I say. They eat everything and destroy fisheries. Look at Westbranch as an example. I keep a hammer in my boat just in case I run across one of these.


Moron.. Couldn't be further from the truth. Some of the best muskie fisheries in the world are also excellent walleye, panfish and bass fisheries. But just keep spewing nonsense that some old guy told you one time because his crappie honey hole dried up after they kept 100 fish a week for years.

To the OP, nice catch. That's a great first fish. That's how a lot of guys get started on the addiction of muskie fishing.


----------



## Anthony0220 (May 25, 2017)

Thank you for the replies guys!


----------



## RipitHard (Sep 28, 2014)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Nice catch! Kill 'em all I say. They eat everything and destroy fisheries. Look at Westbranch as an example. I keep a hammer in my boat just in case I run across one of these.


 An absolute idiot... You should be stripped of your fishing privileges. I'll be carrying a hammer on my boat, just in case I see you on the waters..... BTW, Nice catch kid. Be proud. Promote Muskie fishing. They are a truly prize catch. Nice fish!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Itsneversunnyinmomsbasement


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Something tells me that, Leesville will become someone's favorite Ohio Lake (like me) and that Lure will become someone's favorite Lure!!! Good stuff man! I only wish I could of been there to net her for you.. My first Muskie came from Leesville, except mine was only a hammer handle- 32". You caught a fish that 95% of the fisherman in the world will never see.. Treasure & share the memory!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

snag said:


> Let’s see ! Picture from his backyard , it’s either a nice mount or supper, either way its legal Good job , my Bil gets some that size throughout the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been fishing Cesar Creek Lake for many years. Since muskies were introduced, I have boated 2 LMB that weighed 8 lbs. Both 8 pounders were released unharmed except for hook holes. Before that the largest LMB I caught on that lake was a 4 1/2 lbs. Other musky fishermen have caught and released bass of equal size and bigger. When I read replies like yours, I wonder if I should have taken a hammer to those 8s. What goes around comes around.
I also congratulate the young man on his catch.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ol'Bassman said:


> I have been fishing Cesar Creek Lake for many years. Since muskies were introduced, I have boated 2 LMB that weighed 8 lbs. Both 8 pounders were released unharmed except for hook holes. Before that the largest LMB I caught on that lake was a 4 1/2 lbs. Other musky fishermen have caught and released bass of equal size and bigger. When I read replies like yours, I wonder if I should have taken a hammer to those 8s. What goes around comes around.
> I also congratulate the young man on his catch.


Wait a minute on getting pissy on my post, I answered a previous post about I hoped you realeased it! I stated look at the picture it was at home , duh you think it was released? And like others have said he was in every legal way for keeping it . Ur your the C R guy you say u are good for you I also release musky I get at west branch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

congrats on a great catch


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

Great catch! Too bad a post about something you should be VERY proud of turned into this


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

nice catch


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

FIrst Ski from Leesville and it's 48"....amazing! Nice job!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

snag said:


> Wait a minute on getting pissy on my post, I answered a previous post about I hoped you realeased it! I stated look at the picture it was at home , duh you think it was released? And like others have said he was in every legal way for keeping it . Ur your the C R guy you say u are good for you I also release musky I get at west branch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





snag said:


> Wait a minute on getting pissy on my post, I answered a previous post about I hoped you realeased it! I stated look at the picture it was at home , duh you think it was released? And like others have said he was in every legal way for keeping it . Ur your the C R guy you say u are good for you I also release musky I get at west branch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mistakenly replied to your post. Sorry! My reply was for the following post: 

Nice catch! Kill 'em all I say. They eat everything and destroy fisheries. Look at Westbranch as an example. I keep a hammer in my boat just in case I run across one of these. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok , no problem. After reading your post again I figured it was the troll that posted that remark. I Did come on a bit strong , next I’ll think about it before posting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

itsneversunny is just busting ALL your guys bawls! And laughing at you as you freak out! it is kinda funny to watch. Just saying


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice job young man. Congrats !


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That really was an asinine comment !


----------

